# BFP 10th - Now confimed I am having a Miscarriage................



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning

On Friday I had a positive test result. I have had a bleed show since day 7 of 2ww so was surprised with a positive result.

I have tested each day since and has been positive but since Saturday the bleeding has been heavier with thicker mucus (sorry tmi) also coming out and had a dull stomach ache which has eased the last few days.

I tested this morning and although still positive the line is not as strong as previous.

I am worried sick that I am miscarrying, I am booked in for blood tests tomorrow (hcg levels) and Friday with my clinic to confirm what is happening.

Is there still hope Could it be one of the embies gone and that is the bleeding and the dip in hormones making the positive result weaker Or am I just clinging on to every last hope

Feeling really really low!!!! 

Spangle.xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

This must be so scary for you.  Bleeding doesn't always mean miscarriage, so keep having hope.  I hope everything goes ok tomorrow


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

oh Hun I'm sorry your going through this like emilycaitlin says bleeding doesn't always been m/c so u still have hope i have everything crossed for you for tommorrow

love lea-Anne xxx


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

i bled 3 days after my positive and bled for 3 weeks, im now 17 weeks pregnant so I hope the same is true for you. All the best hun
Ruth


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Goodluck


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Spangle my heart goes out to you. Its so hard.  Hoping and praying that all is ok for you. There's lots of ladies on this site who bled and still got a BFN. xx


----------



## crystal tips (Oct 28, 2006)

hi,Spangle,

we tested on the same day i think and got our BFP's. I've started spotting today and am terrified so now how you feel. Fingers crossed for both of us

Crystal tips


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've read of lots of ladies who have had spotting or bleeding in early pregnancy & still gone on to have successful pregnancies...

I know how hard it must be but try to stay positive...

Sending you lots of positive thoughts    

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Spangle honey, just wondering how you are today

xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Spangle ~ hope everything went ok for you today 

Good luck hun,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Spangle,  

Sending you lots of   , hope everythings OK. 

Love
Widgey
xxx


----------



## Keeble (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi Spangle

Please try not to worry - I know this is easier said than done.  I started to bleed on day 13 and 14 and was convinced that I would get a negative today but got a positive!!!  I have been told by so many people that bleeding is common in early pregnancy and have also been told that it is common if you are carrying twins

I really wish you well 

Please let me know how you get on 

Good Luck


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello

Thank you all for your messages.

Had a blood test this morning to check my hcg level.

Clinic rang about 2pm to say that the normal range for hormones at this stage is between 16 - 120 for a "normal" pregnancy - mine was 17!!!

They said although this is just on the limit of being normal they will take another test Friday to see if this level has increased (should double) the nurse I speak to who is lovely and the most honest I have found did not seem very positive.

Have had a HUGE   today and DH and I went for a walk. Trying to swallow back the tears as I write as I am sure it is all over and just wish my body would get on with it so I can move on...........Felt like I have been dropped from a great height to have a positive of a week and then it be over, mind you it is the furtherest I have ever got before.

I will let you know the final result on Friday.....

Love Spangle.xxxxxx


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hello spangle,   

How awful this must be for you. Hold on girl- you never know. A lot of tears flow during our iVF journey's but you're not on your own.

Lots of love
beth.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry spangle


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

All the luck in the world for Friday hun,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## crystal tips (Oct 28, 2006)

everything is crossed for you spangle,

try to hang on in there


crystal tips


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Crystal Tips

How are you today as you were worried in your previous post??

Love Spangle.xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sorry Spangle...thinking of you and sending you lots of positive thoughts & sticky vibes 

       

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Wishing you lots of    for Friday Spangle.



Love
Widgey
xxxx


----------



## crystal tips (Oct 28, 2006)

hi spangle,

did not move from sofa yesterday so less pain but is still there. Hospital said just sit still and relax !! god how many times have you heard that. Thinking of you loads at the moment and hoping the bloods will go up   

Crystal tips


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Sending you lots of    for tomorrow, the best thing you can do is try to stay possitive and believe me I know how hard that is, and rest. We are all thinking of you. 

Poppins x


----------



## crystal tips (Oct 28, 2006)

hi spangle,

been thinking of you today. Hope everything is fine

 

crystal tips


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello All

Thank you so much for all you messages and positive thoughts. 

Unfortunately we had confirmation that my hormone levels have completely dropped and that "the pg will not continue" in other words it is a miscarriage.  

Both DH and I feel very low and the tears keep rolling on and off -  .

We now have the task of telling friends and family that knew that it is all over......

It is so hard people say oh well you will have to keep trying, keep positive and I know there are people on this site who are far worse off and have been through more but it is hard to feel that way when your dreams have been crushed.......

We will make an appointment for our review and find out what happens next, we do have 3 snow babies     waiting for us, but for now we have 4 bottles of wine and a stack of chocolate to concentrate on.

Thank you again for all your kind words and as we all move along our infertility journeys we will feel many things and I hope that one day for all of us it is joy  .

Take care

Spangle.xx xx


----------



## crystal tips (Oct 28, 2006)

so sorry Spangle to hear the news  

nothing can be said to make things easier

make sure those bottles of wine all go tonight!!

Got to hope those snow babies are stickers!

crystal tips


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Spangle hun  

I am so so sorry 

Both you & DH look after one another...and take time to heal emotionally as well as physically.










Thinking of you..

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Spangle so sorry  

Take care of yourself hun 

lilyella xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

So sad for you Spangle.......

Much love to you both, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm so sorry Spangle, it's heartbreaking.

 

Give yourselves time to get over it and try not to rush things. You will get through it though. 

love claire x


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Spangle, 
Dont really know what to say, Ive just read your thread and feel gutted for you too. 
Lots of love and best wishes. Im sure one of your snowbabies has to make it.
Lotskyx 

    The stork has to come soon for you xxxxxx


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Hi Spangle

What a sickening rollercoaster IVF is! I was so sorry to read about what has happened to you. I really, really feel for you, hun, you must be feeling the loss so much more after all the excitement of a BFP. Life is just so unfair to give and then to take away like that.

But at least you know that you are getting there, achieving a BFP in itself is a step forward. If you have got this far this time, now you know its possible to get a BFP, and I am sure you have that bit of extra luck to take you all the way next time. 

Love and hugs

Wrenster xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Spangle
I am so sorry, I can only imagine what you must be feeling, to get a bfp and then have it taken away is such a cruel blow and I am sending you lots of love and cuddles.  I hope you can do something with the snow babies and will keep my fingers crossed.
enjoy the choc and wine.
Thinking of you and sending you lots of      
love
susie


----------

